# Girls in the gym that wear hats pulled down low covering their eyes and forehead.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

LOL is this basically a way to keep guys from hitting on them at the gym? Do they really think men don't notice who they are? Most the time they will have an ear piece in also.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 9, 2014)

Dude I fucking hate it when guys hit on girls at the gym. To be polite and say hello, or help ANYONE out if the need it (not just girls) is one thing. There use to be a douche bag at my gym (not there now) that would just walk around and hit on females. One of them was my gf's friend who I'm not a fan of, and I still wanted to throw a fucking 45lb plate at his face. Pussy.


Sorry topic gets me going lol


----------



## s2h (Jun 9, 2014)

I wear my hat pulled down to avoid seeing tank top no leg guy hit on all the girls...one chain gym I go to has 4 of them who all hang together with there short shorts and nipple exposing Tank tops as they slither around to all the potential catch....tools!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 9, 2014)

yep it would have to be pretty frustrating to be trying to work out and having guys coming up and talking to you or doing exercises that put you in compromising positions and having guys stare at you... I'm a big fan of keeping to myself.  I have a goal when I go to the gym and a limited time to accomplish it..  I don't go to the gym to make friends...  I just turn up my ear buds and try not to make eye contact with any one.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 9, 2014)

I glance, ogle and try to lend a helping hand but never interrupt. Then we run across each other at the water fountain!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I glance, ogle and try to lend a helping hand but never interrupt. Then we run across each other at the water fountain!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 9, 2014)

People who wear hat pulled down over their eyes crack me up much like people who wear oxygen masks  they should lighten up a bit, they look like fools.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 9, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> yep it would have to be pretty frustrating to be trying to work out and having guys coming up and talking to you or doing exercises that put you in compromising positions and having guys stare at you... I'm a big fan of keeping to myself.  I have a goal when I go to the gym and a limited time to accomplish it..  I don't go to the gym to make friends...  I just turn up my ear buds and try not to make eye contact with any one.


I do the same thing. I have a few friends at the gym and if they are not there, i keep to myself and don't want to be bothered.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 9, 2014)

The reason they do it is so people don't stare at their eyes! Come on, I mean what else would they be starring at?


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 9, 2014)

I know I'm old school but I grew up in a time when people were friendlIER, not quite so self absorbed as today. Most people actually spoke to one another especially at the gym, speaking to people you see almost every single day never slowed down a WO I didn't want it to. to each his own...


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2014)

I prefer the low hat over the barbie doll types. you know the type...2 lbs of make up, hair did, brand new outfit. Sweety this is the gym, not the club. Either way i mind my biz and ogle sneakily through the mirrors in a cool, non thirsty way.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

Ya know what gets me, they think they are so smart and so forth. But then you find them ending up next to you every single time you go to another section of the gym. Then they will sit there doing the most seductive exercises in front of you, that makes you incapable of not staring at their ass. They know what they are doing. Next time I'm just gonna say "Listen honey, do you mind? I know Im irresistible and everything but right now Im really focusing on lifting. So if you would be so kind as to stop bending over so much, that would be much appreciated." I want to see their reaction.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 9, 2014)

One of the main reasons I keep to my self is my wife would not be entertained if we went to the gym and females were coming up to me wanting to talk to me.  And that works both ways for sure.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 9, 2014)

I will say the girls that lift in those yoga pants style shorts that ride up their ass, keep it up ladies. You're doing it right. Lol. I still don't hit on them though. Let the ladies get their shit done.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 9, 2014)

I think it makes them look better. I love hats on chicks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Dude I fucking hate it when guys hit on girls at the gym. To be polite and say hello, or help ANYONE out if the need it (not just girls) is one thing. There use to be a douche bag at my gym (not there now) that would just walk around and hit on females. One of them was my gf's friend who I'm not a fan of, and I still wanted to throw a fucking 45lb plate at his face. Pussy.
> 
> 
> Sorry topic gets me going lol



You would not like me at all.

 The trick is too flirt with all the ladies. Then that's your mo and it's not strange to the regulars. Which in turn allows you to really hit on the ones you want to without being out of place with your typical behavior. Lucky for me I'm fairly handsome and my target demographic is married and has not seen much attention from their fat fuck husbands... mmm milfs


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 9, 2014)

I think most of the girls are looking for it.  They want the attention. They want the attention? I'll give it, by looking.  Don't talk much to them. Just a glance and hi.  My pet peeve is the older dudes who start talking to me as I walk by not making eye contact with my phones in and they keep going waiting for me to pull them out and talk.  And they want to talk for 20 minutes.


----------



## caedus (Jun 16, 2014)

We all want to eat their vaginas and they know it

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

